# The Dream Factory



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

As Mr Polished Bliss has asked, I finally got a camera and took pics of the Dream Factory.

We have a fair ways to go before completion and open day but looks good so far










































































































































Left to right - Vanish, Sheet off and Showcar Suds V2
Then the Dinitrol 7020 (no longer made and Menz)


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

photo's/link not working mate.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

hey. they work for me fine.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

what's the correct type of link for this site - URL Link Html TAG or IMG code.
I used URL


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> hey. they work for me fine.


They do now  
as links


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Great.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

They need to be









They are sorted now :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great pics! loads of space!


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Thankyou Johnno, Trust me to stuff it up. Every site is different with picture posting. 
Cheers guys


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

Neat & Tidy (for the moment !!!) & loads of space, I like it.:thumb: 

DM, How do you find the Driven range. Does the DAP work well as an all-in-one type product or do you really need the Finish Restorer as well for proper prep ?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

How much space! :thumb:


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

WOW that place looks fantastic. 


Do you have any vacancies??  

Oh and we need more details on the pick-up please, is it a Falcon?


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

It is like Paradise!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Always nice to have plenty of space - I am sure that you will fill it before long :thumb:


----------



## fjk (Oct 13, 2006)

:doublesho If thats the garage how big is the house :lol:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow - that looks amazing, really great. Well done.

Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Bit on the small side  

Nice to see some DG products as well  :thumb:


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

which poor bugger has to detail the lorry!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Fook me thats massive :doublesho how many detailing bays are you gonna get in there.


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Very nice,hope you have tons of costumers :thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

:thumb: Fantastic set up, hope it works out.


----------



## RAJVK (Jun 6, 2006)

Awsome, I am actually drooling


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

WOOOOOOOW:doublesho that is so nice, whats the truck for? is it yours?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Cheers guys. That is my fathers ex V8 Supercars race transporter. He races a heavily modified MK II MG B (early 70's), MG Midget and an ASP clubman. He built the clubman from scratch.

The pickup/ute is a BF series II XR6 Turbo Ute. 245 kw 4.0 Litre Inline 6cyl engine(they were 270 kw) but they detuned them due to the it being quicker than the GT model with a V8

It's going to be a heaven for do it yourself detail enthusiasts, car clubs and customers. 

Driven to Perfection Auto Polish is non abrasive and is much more powerful than typical AIO products. It can be used as a base for alot of polymer sealers and perhaps even glare, fireglaze or waxes too. (haven't tried it under waxes yet)

It is great by machine, won't hologram and I usually add it with 106FF and ultra gloss superpolish and work at 1200 for 30 seconds and then back it down to 800 to finish.
The best results of all time for me.

It's also a damn good sealant too. It will polish all kinds of surfaces and is great on 
faded wiper arms as well.


----------



## msm (May 24, 2007)

Awesome Deff a Dream Factory


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

Dream Machines said:


> Driven to Perfection Auto Polish is non abrasive and is much more powerful than typical AIO products. It can be used as a base for alot of polymer sealers and perhaps even glare, fireglaze or waxes too. (haven't tried it under waxes yet)
> 
> It is great by machine, won't hologram and I usually add it with 106FF and ultra gloss superpolish and work at 1200 for 30 seconds and then back it down to 800 to finish.
> The best results of all time for me.
> ...


Cool, Thanks.:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Great place and well set up. So do I understand correctly that people can bring there cars to you and work on there own cars in your bays?
Is the Blue car a XR8?
The MG is really nice maybe we could get a "show it off" report next time it's detailed unless you've already done it.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> Great place and well set up. So do I understand correctly that people can bring there cars to you and work on there own cars in your bays?
> Is the Blue car a XR8?
> The MG is really nice maybe we could get a "show it off" report next time it's detailed unless you've already done it.


Both MG's will be getting repainted at some stage this year or early next year
The Blue car is mine and is an XR6 VCT. Wish it was an XR8 sometimes
It's 182 kw which is pretty good for a 1998 made 4 litre Inline six cylinder engine.

Only 2100 of the XR6's were made and that covers
XR6 VCT, XR6 HP (cheaper non IRS version), manual and auto plus all five colours and not many were sold with the full bodykit and bi plane downforce producing spoiler so I'm hanging on to it

Well no. I do the detailing and also sales of products however I am are thinking of having a saturday or sunday detail day on selected weekends where anyone can bring there cars in and work on them using our products.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Never understood why Ford never sold these XR's over here or why the last Ute (or pickup) we had was a P100.
How do you handle cleaning the cars with the water shortages you must face over there? maybe we can learn from it and be less wasteful with our water.
Looks a great place.
Cheers


----------



## LanCat (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice place...

What can you tell us about the spridget? :driver:


----------



## Xcase_BMW (May 2, 2007)

very nice place...

Sure your going to have fun!


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

OK get that sofa made up for me.....i`m coming over to stay!!

Daz


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

OK. you'll love it. it's so springy. the best lounge of all time
Pug - I don't know. Ford are missing out on exports. UK would of been a good home for some AU and BA XR's and GT's

Well we are going to get a setup the same as polished bliss. catchment mat, pump and storage tank.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL I had a dream last niht and I was trapped on a road and he only exit was hrough a car wash! And it was a dream factory car wash!!!

yes I know!


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Well a dream factory wash would be a pleasant experience. your car would be covered in showcar suds shampoo with the foam gun and then gently washed by hand using several mitts, three buckets and the blot and glide method, rinsed with RO purified water, vanish applied to the vehicle,another RO water rinse two minutes later finished off with you watching in disbelieve as the water sheets off the paint like a rocket and me doing a couple blot dries per panel with my super waffle weave towel (I sowed two together)

Now that's what I call a real wash.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> OK. you'll love it. it's so springy. the best lounge of all time
> Pug - I don't know. Ford are missing out on exports. UK would of been a good home for some AU and BA XR's and GT's
> 
> Well we are going to get a setup the same as polished bliss. catchment mat, pump and storage tank.


:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## TassieSprintcar (Jul 11, 2007)

Hay nice place Dude. I mite have to fly over and get some lessons in cleaning..........Hope it all goes well for you.

Keep in touch. I'll try to get around to e-mailing u more offten, just flat out with 2 jobs at the moment and with speedway starting up again soon, weekends are even getting hetic!!!!!!

DC:detailer:


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Can you send us some of that weather please? :doublesho


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Sure no probs DC.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

*updates*

Well unfortunately the old man has left his area in a light mess and I had to store an old church pew from my sunday school days so I stuck it in my polishing bay. will paint it dark blue to go with everything else in there

Any advice on what's the best shelving to get to make it look more professional and what you would put in there to give it more color

Gonna slap my Detailers paradise banner in there tomorrow












































Gonna have all my 4 inch pads on there so I can grab them straight away. 
all my 8 inch CCS and Eurotech pads on the bottom.
scratchinator abolish, banish and zero dfx there on top shelf plus aussie gold (blue coloured skinny bottle) Prima Swirl (with added glycerin to suit my working time preferences) dinitrol 7020 (got 15 litres of that and love it) and XMT #2

Was doing some R&D on a red MG F with aussie gold diamond finish and clear cut 2000 at the time of the photo (orange pad and white pad (worked CC for 1 minute at 600 rpm after same at 1400 to jewel it down to LSP ready)


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

Are there any particularly good products from Japan? I noticed you had a few bits.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A top set up - it must be a joy working in such a great environment :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Only soft 99 mate. colour evolution polishes (brilliant but I need more colours), fusso, premium authentic and king of gloss or something like that

Yeah thanks, it is. beautiful place


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great ..


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow! thats really is a dream factory! nice to have lots of space. more pictures please lol!!!


----------

